# Ok Clear to start working out



## terryl965

Today the doctor cleared me to start working out regular again. Even though I have been doing a light workout all of my muscle are tight and my kicks are terrible. I know it will come in time as always but I'm starting this for support. I have my wife but she is a hard *** about it. Have my kids bit they are even harder. My student expect me to be like I was two years ago.

Current wieght 276 lbs Goal by January 240 lbs.

Able to run only about a 1/8 of a mile by January should be at 1 mile.

Consectative kicks in a row only three by January 10.

I think this is possible to achieve, I just need to be reminded to just do it everyday and sooner or later the pain goes away.

See me on November 14th 2007


----------



## Drac

You can hire Drac's Nag-The-Crap-Outta-You-service for a nominal fee..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> You can hire Drac's Nag-The-Crap-Outta-You-service for a nominal fee..


 
I know but this is what I need right now to get me back being motivated to get what I have lost over the months. So go ahead and nag on me. It will be everyday now so do not forget.


----------



## Tames D

Ok, I'll kick it off.

Terry, Get your *** off the couch, turn the tv off and get to the Dojang....NOW!


----------



## morph4me

Great news about the medical clearance. I think we're going to have to assume you won't be here as much because of all the time you're going to be spending all your time working out :uhyeah:. drop in from time to time and see us and if we see you signed on to long someone will get on your case .  What are friends for?


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> You can hire Drac's Nag-The-Crap-Outta-You-service for a nominal fee..


What's the fee? :uhyeah:


----------



## theletch1

Move yer ***, maggot!  What do ya think this is? Girl scout camp?  How's that?  Really, though, check back in here daily with your progress and we'll be here for ya.  We won't expect you to be where you were two years ago but we'll be expecting you to be trying to get there.


----------



## morph4me

theletch1 said:


> Move yer ***, maggot! What do ya think this is? Girl scout camp? How's that? Really, though, check back in here daily with your progress and we'll be here for ya. We won't expect you to be where you were two years ago but we'll be expecting you to be trying to get there.


 
Gee, reading this and thinking back to P.I. I just got a little misty :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa

theletch1 said:


> Move yer ***, maggot!  What do ya think this is? Girl scout camp?  How's that?  Really, though, check back in here daily with your progress and we'll be here for ya.  We won't expect you to be where you were two years ago but we'll be expecting you to be trying to get there.





Good luck, Terry!


----------



## terryl965

Thanks Just got done sore as hell, have to take a shower and then go back to teach classes tonight. I do want to say thank you all for those kind and gentle words.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Terry 

Glad to hear you are back at it.

As for motivation...Don't MAKE me come to Texas :EG: 

now GET UP and START TRAINING...*NOW!!*


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:


> Terry
> 
> Glad to hear you are back at it.
> 
> As for motivation...Don't MAKE me come to Texas :EG:
> 
> now GET UP and START TRAINING...*NOW!!*


 
Xue if you need to come, come on we have room for visitor at the house. I'm sore as hell right now but feel OK after a hot shower.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Great to hear about the clearance Terry.  Now get back to work, shed the pounds and get the cardio up to snuff!


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Great to hear about the clearance Terry. Now get back to work, shed the pounds and get the cardio up to snuff!


 

I will Brian by the time you come here to train at the school I will be ready for you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

terryl965 said:


> I will Brian by the time you come here to train at the school I will be ready for you.


 
Excellent!!!


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congrats are in order ... at this point, sore has got to be a good thing. Keep it up!


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> Xue if you need to come, come on we have room for visitor at the house. I'm sore as hell right now but feel OK after a hot shower.


 
Thanks, we'll see how you do :EG:... I could get mean and send my Sanda Sifu if you&#8217;re not careful :uhyeah:

It is not easy getting back; I have had to do it a couple of times. The fact that you are talking about running a mile by January floored me. Not because I think you will have a problem with it, I am sure you won't, but my view of January is about 0 to 20 degrees with snow and ice, things are VERY different in the upper right hand corner of the US. 

If I can help, let me know


----------



## newGuy12

That's great news!  I'm in there with you, trying to get back into shape!

Just think what Drill Sargent Ramey would do in a situation like this???

First, a little "pep talk", and then some exercise!


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks, we'll see how you do :EG:... I could get mean and send my Sanda Sifu if youre not careful :uhyeah:
> 
> It is not easy getting back; I have had to do it a couple of times. The fact that you are talking about running a mile by January floored me. Not because I think you will have a problem with it, I am sure you won't, but my view of January is about 0 to 20 degrees with snow and ice, things are VERY different in the upper right hand corner of the US.
> 
> If I can help, let me know


 

I will thank you. The road will be along one but I'm up for the task.


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> What's the fee? :uhyeah:


 
A beer or 2 should cover it...


----------



## Kacey

terryl965 said:


> I will Brian by the time you come here to train at the school I will be ready for you.



What about by the time I come to train?  That's only about 6 weeks... :xtrmshock although with what you're talking about, by then you may be in better shape than I will!


----------



## MBuzzy

Kacey said:


> What about by the time I come to train? That's only about 6 weeks... :xtrmshock although with what you're talking about, by then you may be in better shape than I will!


 
So by the meet and greet next year, Terry should be in better shape than ALL of us!

Congrats on the medical clearance, Terry!


----------



## terryl965

Kacey said:


> What about by the time I come to train? That's only about 6 weeks... :xtrmshock although with what you're talking about, by then you may be in better shape than I will!


 

Kacey I will be able to train in six weeks maybe not what it was before last year but better than most. So do not worry we will have fun I promise.


----------



## terryl965

MBuzzy said:


> So by the meet and greet next year, Terry should be in better shape than ALL of us!
> 
> Congrats on the medical clearance, Terry!


 
I do not about that but this time I can actually do it all by then the whole 10 hours and man I'm looking forward to it. Last meet and greet it was abummer not being able too train and work with everybody, next year watch out here I come.


----------



## morph4me

Just don't rush into it and set yourself back, pace yourself I know that we all know that, but how many of us actually do it?


----------



## Drac

Have you worked out today *YET?????*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Have you worked out today *YET?????*


 

Just dropped the kids off and me and Yolanda is heading out in thirty for the school to workout, thank you for the reminder.


----------



## exile

The times I've had to take a break from training were always hard, even depressing. Just remember two magic words, lad, that should make you feel a lot better....

_*MUSCLE MEMORY!!!*_

Everything's still in the bank. Especially when you've done something as long as you have, it's all there. The techniques are part of your central nervous system, by this point! So all that you need is the will. 

And so far as _that_ goes, the trick is, don't try to do it all at one time. Each training session, go for just a little more than you did before. Just a _little_ more! The trick is to set up your training so you don't do so much more on one day than the day before that you have this awful prospect of having to do at least that much, and maybe a lot more, again today. I remember that no matter what I was doingweights, intervals or whatevera really big training session, way out of line with what I'd been doing previously, came with a hefty price tag: the sense that I had to keep working at that same level from this point on. And I couldn't do it! So overperforming isn't good for morale, either, which is just as important as anything else at this stage.

That's why it'll probably be better to just add a little bit each time you work out,till eventually you're ahead of where you were when you stopped. It's just too hard to have to face these massive increases in performance each workout....


----------



## Xue Sheng

ahhhh Terry.....


GET MOVING MISTER!!!


----------



## shesulsa

Hey, Terry ... I have a ripped-out shoulder and a messy knee.  These and real life have left me out of shape and overweight.  So I'll tell ya what - I'll be your on-line partner, k?

I can't use weights because of the joint issues, but I can do other stuff like stationary bike, walk and run through forms and material.

Let's check in with each other here so neither of us feel embarrassed and everyone else can be our drill sergeants. What do you think?


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> Hey, Terry ... I have a ripped-out shoulder and a messy knee. These and real life have left me out of shape and overweight. So I'll tell ya what - I'll be your on-line partner, k?
> 
> I can't use weights because of the joint issues, but I can do other stuff like stationary bike, walk and run through forms and material.
> 
> Let's check in with each other here so neither of us feel embarrassed and everyone else can be our drill sergeants. What do you think?


 
I'm with you Georgia welcome to my online workout partner. Go get em.


----------



## terryl965

Novemebr 14th 2007  10:41 am.

Done for this am workout:

3 sets of 50 crunches
3 sets of 25 push ups
ran 1/8th of a mile 
walked another mile and a half
did 50 kicks each leg (consisited of) Back and front leg roundhouse, sidekicks and axe kick. finished with a 15 minute ride on the stationary bike.

I will check back afte the evening workout.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Novemebr 14th 2007 10:41 am.
> 
> Done for this am workout:
> 
> 3 sets of 50 crunches
> 3 sets of 25 push ups
> ran 1/8th of a mile
> walked another mile and a half
> did 50 kicks each leg (consisited of) Back and front leg roundhouse, sidekicks and axe kick. finished with a 15 minute ride on the stationary bike.
> 
> I will check back afte the evening workout.


 
Good start...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Good start...


 

Yes it is.


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> Novemebr 14th 2007 10:41 am.
> 
> Done for this am workout:
> 
> 3 sets of 50 crunches
> 3 sets of 25 push ups
> ran 1/8th of a mile
> walked another mile and a half
> did 50 kicks each leg (consisited of) Back and front leg roundhouse, sidekicks and axe kick. finished with a 15 minute ride on the stationary bike.
> 
> I will check back afte the evening workout.


 
Not bad... except you didn't beat any trees :uhyeah:

Keep up the good work


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Not bad... except you didn't beat any trees :uhyeah:
> 
> Keep up the good work


 
Yes, a tree beating helps keep Xue away...


----------



## theletch1

Terry, Great start!  You keep posting the workouts and we'll keep on with the motivation.  O' course if you miss a day we're all coming to your house to, um, help with the workout.:whip1:


----------



## Makalakumu

Hey Terry - Good luck with the workouts.  Glad to hear the Doc's given you the okay.  

Methinks some pyung ahns, naihanchi, and bassai are in order in order to possibly meet up in Feb.


----------



## shesulsa

1 set of 50 situps
1 set of 40 V-ups
3 sets of 10 lunges
Stationary bike for 1 mile

45 minutes of a tap class my friend talked me into in a *HOT* room - some mild cardio.

To eat today:

Toast with a little peanut butter
1/2 honeycrisp apple
1/2 cup yogurt with strawberries and blueberries
1 banana
1 veggie sammich (lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle) weensie bit mayo (about 1/2 tsp)

About to have ultra thin-crust veggie pizza, no cheese and salad.

I'm down 16 oz of fluid as I type for my daily 10 servings of liquid.

Stretching in a bit, then hyung.


----------



## terryl965

upnorthkyosa said:


> Hey Terry - Good luck with the workouts. Glad to hear the Doc's given you the okay.
> 
> Methinks some pyung ahns, naihanchi, and bassai are in order in order to possibly meet up in Feb.


 

I agree and thank you upnorth


----------



## terryl965

theletch1 said:


> Terry, Great start! You keep posting the workouts and we'll keep on with the motivation. O' course if you miss a day we're all coming to your house to, um, help with the workout.:whip1:


 

The house is only a year old so we must go to the dojaang


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> 1 set of 50 situps
> 1 set of 40 V-ups
> 3 sets of 10 lunges
> Stationary bike for 1 mile
> 
> 45 minutes of a tap class my friend talked me into in a *HOT* room - some mild cardio.
> 
> To eat today:
> 
> Toast with a little peanut butter
> 1/2 honeycrisp apple
> 1/2 cup yogurt with strawberries and blueberries
> 1 banana
> 1 veggie sammich (lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle) weensie bit mayo (about 1/2 tsp)
> 
> About to have ultra thin-crust veggie pizza, no cheese and salad.
> 
> I'm down 16 oz of fluid as I type for my daily 10 servings of liquid.
> 
> Stretching in a bit, then hyung.


 

That is agreat job, I forgot about dancing. Your diet is wonderful, I'm going to steal this for tommorrow. OK


----------



## terryl965

11/15/2007 same as yesterday

To eat strawberries and for lunch bean spourts and steak. 

I'm really to sore to write everything hurts.


----------



## Kacey

terryl965 said:


> Novemebr 14th 2007  10:41 am.
> 
> Done for this am workout:
> 
> 3 sets of 50 crunches
> 3 sets of 25 push ups
> ran 1/8th of a mile
> walked another mile and a half
> did 50 kicks each leg (consisited of) Back and front leg roundhouse, sidekicks and axe kick. finished with a 15 minute ride on the stationary bike.
> 
> I will check back afte the evening workout.


Crap, Terry, when I get down there I won't be able to keep up with you... I don't do much in the way of pushups or crunches... and I _don't_ run; makes my knees ache too badly.

If this is what you do when you're _out _of shape, what do you do when you're _in_ shape?


----------



## theletch1

My God, Terry, bean sprouts?!  Have you gone completely off your rocker?:ultracool  Keep on keeping on, amigo.


----------



## morph4me

Pace yourself, if you're too sore to write how are you going to work out? Take little steps, you'll get farther, faster that way.


----------



## shesulsa

Okay - some fatigue today - lots of soreness in hams and quads, left knee hurts.

Noon food check-in:

Dry whole wheat toast (this is affecting my digestive system, i think)
1 banana
12 almonds
12 oz. water *
two pieces roast chicken
1 large navel orange.

*I think I'm behind in my water intake.

Exercise this morning was limited to ... ah ... adult activities.


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> Okay - some fatigue today - lots of soreness in hams and quads, left knee hurts.
> 
> Noon food check-in:
> 
> Dry whole wheat toast (this is affecting my digestive system, i think)
> 1 banana
> 12 almonds
> 12 oz. water *
> two pieces roast chicken
> 1 large navel orange.
> 
> *I think I'm behind in my water intake.
> 
> Exercise this morning was limited to ... ah ... adult activities.


 

Great Job Georgia


----------



## terryl965

Kacey said:


> Crap, Terry, when I get down there I won't be able to keep up with you... I don't do much in the way of pushups or crunches... and I _don't_ run; makes my knees ache too badly.
> 
> If this is what you do when you're _out _of shape, what do you do when you're _in_ shape?


 

Kacey Don't worry we have other people there to train with you. I use to do about twenty times what I do now just two years ago. It will be fun when you come so don't worry.


----------



## Kacey

terryl965 said:


> Kacey Don't worry we have other people there to train with you. I use to do about twenty times what I do now just two years ago. It will be fun when you come so don't worry.



Thanks... since I have a day job, I don't spend as much time training as I'd like to - and at 41, 18 months after seriously spraining one knee, which still gives me trouble, I'm not in nearly as good shape as I should - or would like - to be.  But I have lost 15 pounds in the last few months (now that I can stand longer; for the first year after the knee sprain, even walking distances was painful), so I'm making progress... I think.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Terry
2 things

1) WHAT NO WORKOUT TODAY!!! 

2) Youre a bad influence on me, last night I did all my Taiji forms pretty much as usual, except I did the long form in 30 minutes instead of 15 to 20 and then. After all of that I looked over at the barbell I have in the corner collecting cobwebs and dust and started doing dead lifts..Now do you SEE what you have done.


----------



## newGuy12

Xue Sheng said:


> Terry
> 2 things
> 
> 1) WHAT NO WORKOUT TODAY!!!
> 
> 2) Youre a bad influence on me, last night I did all my Taiji forms pretty much as usual, except I did the long form in 30 minutes instead of 15 to 20 and then. After all of that I looked over at the barbell I have in the corner collecting cobwebs and dust and started doing dead lifts..Now do you SEE what you have done.



_*w000-h000!!!*_

Haha!  And I am clearing a space in the house I live in so that I can work out inside the house.  Its not big enough to do a hyung yet, but it will be!!!  Already it is more than big enough to do the yoga poses and some kicks and pushups/crunches.

Oh, and I do not run either.  I must baby my knees!

<I am off to knock out another set up pushups right now.  The area is right behind me, right behind the computer machine!!!>

Go, Terry, Go!!!


----------



## terryl965

No I worked out today but had a lot od running around. We had a belt test this evening so just got home.

Ran for 1/4 mile today, did 4 sets of 50 crunches and then rhough twenty five of every kick finished with a 1 mile walk and 4 sets of 25 push ups.

eating was two poached eggs and three stripe of bacon and a piece od rye toast. Lunch was a bowl of chili. Dinner was a meal replacement shake.


----------



## bluemtn

First of all....  *YAY TERRY!!!  *I'm glad you've been given the all clear!!  It sounds like your catching up pretty well, considering how long it's been and where you were before.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## terryl965

Saturday the 16th of November was a light workout

Only did 2 sets of 50 crunches
2 sets of twenty five push ups and ran 1/4 mile and waled about three more.

Eat out for all three meals breakfast was eggs and grits, lunch was soup and a salad, dinner was friead catfish. Oh yea before I forget me and my two sons had a Oreo madness at risky 50's diner.

The oldest was on a date with his girl.


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> Saturday the 16th of November was a light workout
> 
> Only did 2 sets of 50 crunches
> 2 sets of twenty five push ups and ran 1/4 mile and waled about three more.
> 
> Eat out for all three meals breakfast was eggs and grits, lunch was soup and a salad, dinner was friead catfish. Oh yea before I forget me and my two sons had a Oreo madness at risky 50's diner.
> 
> The oldest was on a date with his girl.


 
OK that's good.....


*WHAT ABOUT SUNDAY? :mst:*


----------



## terryl965

Sunday is church day all day, but this is what I did walked about 4.5 miles rode the exorcise bike and played five three on three basketball games and two games of flag football. So it was more cardio then anything else. Have to do what you can when at church.


----------



## shesulsa

Looking good Terry.  Ya gotta do what you can.

Okay, here's mine for the w/e.  Keep in mind I drove to Seattle (a 2.5-3 hour drive one way) to see Warren Miller's "Playground" and to see the Space Needle.

Sat: 

Food: Toast & fruit, subway veggie sandwich (6") with baked lays and iced tea, yogurt parfait, 4-pc chicken tenders, YES a coke, YES an iced latte (no whip) and four small pieces of fudge from the Seattle Fudge Company.

Exercise:  Walking ... but not much, admittedly.  A lot of friggin' sitting with the driving and the movie and the driving again.

Sunday:  

Food so far: Scrambled eggs/egg whites*  2 whole grain pancakes 1.5 tablespoons real maple syrup** 1 cup black coffee, 10 oz. nonfat milk.

Exercise:  None yet. Sorry, jet-lagged from the drive still and PMSing (at my age fatigue becomes a real factor).  Plus the shoulder is really hurting today, cold and rainy outside.  I will do hyung tonight and dynamic stretching.

*  I cooked the eggs for the whole family together and used half whole eggs and half egg whites only.  I cook these in Smart Balance oil lightly misted in a pan.  Included 1/2 cup turkey ham and 1/2 cup grated cheddar (that's in the whole dish, divided up amongst 4 adults and 1 child).

** I buy pure maple syrup from Canada to avoid the high fructose corn syrup in all the other brands as this can lead to diabetes.


----------



## Tames D

terryl965 said:


> Sunday is church day all day, but this is what I did walked about 4.5 miles rode the exorcise bike and played five three on three basketball games and two games of flag football. So it was more cardio then anything else. Have to do what you can when at church.


I don't think a few jumping jacks during church service would kill ya. I want to see some dedication mister!


----------



## terryl965

QUI-GON said:


> I don't think a few jumping jacks during church service would kill ya. I want to see some dedication mister!


 

Those teenager will kill with all the running they do. You are right Jump n jack could have been done.


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> Those teenager will kill with all the running they do. You are right Jump n jack could have been done.


 
One of the best and most enjoyable workouts I ever had was from my first CMA Sifu. He loved Soccer so we played indoor soccer for warm-up. You want a brutal game of soccer just make up your 2 teams of martial artist and dont pay much attention to rules :EG:

At one of his school picnics, actually his first and last that I ever attended, we played soccer on an outdoor field, that was a blast and a great workout, again being martial artists, kicks, strikes, blocks takedowns and shoulder rolls were all allowed. I think the only rule we really adhered to was not being allowed to touch the ball with our hands.


----------



## terryl965

November 19 and 20 2007

Ran 1/2 mile and walked another 1 1/2 also did 250 crunches with the Ab lounger rode the exorcise bike for thirty minutes. Did twenty five kick, Backleg roundhouse, fast kick, sidekicks,axe kicks, inside crescent, outside crescent, back kicks, and finally push kicks.

At the end for a cool down I did streching. I hope this starts to pay off sooner or later.


----------



## theletch1

terryl965 said:


> November 19 and 20 2007
> 
> Ran 1/2 mile and walked another 1 1/2 also did 250 crunches with the Ab lounger rode the exorcise bike for thirty minutes. Did twenty five kick, Backleg roundhouse, fast kick, sidekicks,axe kicks, inside crescent, outside crescent, back kicks, and finally push kicks.
> 
> At the end for a cool down I did streching. I hope this starts to pay off sooner or later.


Terry, you're really impressing me with your dedication to these workouts.  Keep it up, my friend.  For what it's worth, I'm proud of you.


----------



## terryl965

theletch1 said:


> Terry, you're really impressing me with your dedication to these workouts. Keep it up, my friend. For what it's worth, I'm proud of you.


 
Thank you, you know over the last 1.5 year I have put on 95 lbs and I really need to get back to 185. Mt devotion is for family, myself and all my fellow Martial Artist. By posting this it gives me my daily pat on the back.


----------



## newGuy12

terryl965 said:


> Thank you, you know over the last 1.5 year I have put on 95 lbs and I really need to get back to 185. Mt devotion is for family, myself and all my fellow Martial Artist. By posting this it gives me my daily pat on the back.



Its a pleasure to know you, Sir, even if it is on this virtual space.  By you posting these notes it gives me a shot in the arm, too!  I am also trying to improve my fitness for these Martial Arts!




terryl965 said:


> I hope this starts to pay off sooner or later.


Ha!  It will!  For you and me and anyone else that engages this!


----------



## morph4me

Terry, you have no idea how happy I am that you're feeling so well and can do what you're doing. Keep up the good work. i'm looking forward to seeing the lean and mean Terry at the M&G,


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> Terry, you have no idea how happy I am that you're feeling so well and can do what you're doing. Keep up the good work. i'm looking forward to seeing the lean and mean Terry at the M&G,


 

Hopefully it will be that way. If I really have anything to do with it I will be.


----------



## terryl965

November 21 ran 1/2 mile walked the othe mile. Did five set of crunches on the ab lounger and lifted wieght for thirty minutes.
Total food intake was 2 hard boil eggs and One slice of toast. Veggie soup for lunch, dinner was a ham sandwich. drank five bottle of water.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Terry

I try not to be too overly serious on non MA topics, I stay out of trouble that way :uhyeah: but I want to say you are doing great and you have inspired me to change my workout and get back to some things I really need to start doing again.

Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving

XS


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Keep going Terry and remember be patient!


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:


> Terry
> 
> I try not to be too overly serious on non MA topics, I stay out of trouble that way :uhyeah: but I want to say you are doing great and you have inspired me to change my workout and get back to some things I really need to start doing again.
> 
> Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> XS


 

You are welcome, I hope I can keep this up for the long haul. I need to lose this wieght for me my family and my friends. I am keeping this journal for me to see what I have done.


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Keep going Terry and remember be patient!


 

I am Brian, You know how important this is for me mantally so I cannot fail.


----------



## terryl965

November 22 nd, actually walker about three miles and that was it.

Novemebr 23rd, I ran for another 1/2 mile and walked another 1 1/2 miles did 100 crunches on the ab lounger and threw 20 kick each leg-Backleg RH-Fast Kick- Backkick-sidekick and axe kick. finished with being stretch out again.


----------



## terryl965

November 24th 2007

Started out with a 1/4 mile jog and then walk the remander of the two miles. did 100 crunches ab lounger. Followed by twenty minutes punching heavy bag. Then followed by my kicks same as yesterday. Ended up with poomsae and one steps. 

As a side note my leggs are feelen heavy today my kick was barely getting to the chest area, none of my kicks where high to the head.

Diet is going as well as I can expect, need to focus more on suppliment meals since I'm on the go so much or pack some veggies for the day.


----------



## tshadowchaser

your doing better than me  I don't run anymore
Keep it up Terry your doing great just remember it takes time


----------



## terryl965

tshadowchaser said:


> your doing better than me I don't run anymore
> Keep it up Terry your doing great just remember it takes time


 

I know and thank you for the confidence.


----------



## Kacey

I don't run either... I did for a while, but then I moved and didn't find a new route, and lost my momentum (and interest) - I was never that into it, and ran more from habit than conviction; now it's been 5 or 6 years - and a badly sprained knee - since I last tried it.  With the advent of colder weather, however, I am going to bring my bike inside for storage, and set it up on the trainer, so I can get some more cardiovascular training in.  At least, that's my intention... whether or not I'm up to sitting on a bicycle seat for any length of time may be another issue; it's been a few months!


----------



## terryl965

The 26th of november, ran 1/2 mile walk the remaining 1 1/2 miles did another crunches on the ab lounger and did twenty kicks on each leg, roundhouse pushkick, sidekicks,backkicks and ax kicks

today the 27th I did the same as yesterday but I am sore as hell my lower back is hurting and my right knee is swollen. I guess I need to slow down a bit.

My flexibility really sucks right now for the lower back and knee, I will go see the Doctor on Thursday to see if I did anything.


----------



## terryl965

November 28th 2007

Same routine as yesterday. I added doing some of my poomsae today at a very slow an powerful pace. I tired and sore and feel like I will never get there. Just have to push though this.


----------



## terryl965

Nov. 29th 2007

Ran 1/2 mile today for the first time, tired and sore walked the remaining 1 1/2 mile. Did 100 crunches, another fifty squat thrust, did a total of 250 kicks. finished with a short walk about 1/4 mile and stretches.

Feeling better but this week I have only lost 2 lbs. With that being said I dis-appointed in myself, wanted to average at least 6-10 pounds a week.


----------



## Kacey

terryl965 said:


> Feeling better but this week I have only lost 2 lbs. With that being said I dis-appointed in myself, wanted to average at least 6-10 pounds a week.



6-10 pounds a week is not healthy - 2-3 is the recommended rate for those who want to lose weight and keep it off.  Slow and steady is much healthier, and also easier to maintain in the long run.  Also, as you continue to increase your exercise, you need to ensure that you eat _enough_, or you'll have other problems as well - among them, eating too little puts your body into starvation mode, and causes it to hold onto all the fat it can.  Bear in mind, too, that muscle is denser than fat, but it weighs more too.  You should ask your doctor to refer you to a nutritionist or dietician.


----------



## rmclain

I strongly support this advice.  Just as a background, I'm a nationally certified fitness instructor. 2-3 lbs/week is a healthy rate.

To gain 95 pounds (no matter the lack of physical training) shows that the diet and eating habits are very unbalanced from what your body requires.  Unfortunately,  most people don't understand proper nutrition.  So, I'm not picking on you, Terry.  Most people follow the "unbalanced diet" trend.  It has to be a lifestyle change in eating, not just a temporary fix.

So, as a help to your effort, spend a few dollars to get on track with a nutritionist.  From my experience, proper diet is about 90% of the weight-loss battle.

R. McLain





Kacey said:


> 6-10 pounds a week is not healthy - 2-3 is the recommended rate for those who want to lose weight and keep it off. Slow and steady is much healthier, and also easier to maintain in the long run. Also, as you continue to increase your exercise, you need to ensure that you eat _enough_, or you'll have other problems as well - among them, eating too little puts your body into starvation mode, and causes it to hold onto all the fat it can. Bear in mind, too, that muscle is denser than fat, but it weighs more too. You should ask your doctor to refer you to a nutritionist or dietician.


----------



## terryl965

Kacey said:


> 6-10 pounds a week is not healthy - 2-3 is the recommended rate for those who want to lose weight and keep it off. Slow and steady is much healthier, and also easier to maintain in the long run. Also, as you continue to increase your exercise, you need to ensure that you eat _enough_, or you'll have other problems as well - among them, eating too little puts your body into starvation mode, and causes it to hold onto all the fat it can. Bear in mind, too, that muscle is denser than fat, but it weighs more too. You should ask your doctor to refer you to a nutritionist or dietician.


 

Thank you Kacey I have a dietician all ready, I have set goals high so I cannot fail, realisticly 3-4 pounds a week is what I want and that is fine with my doctor and dietician. I just want to get back to being around 200 instead of 270 and one day maybe if GOD is willing I will be back at 175 now that would be great.


----------



## buldog

Even 3-4 lbs a week is alot, especially if you are coming off an injury that really reduces your ability to hit the cardio real hard.  I started out at 250 about 4 months ago(with 3 weeks off due to reinjury) and I am currently at 230, so about 5 lbs a month.  My goal is 185 and I figured about a year to take it off safely and let my body adjust so I can keep it off.  Just let your body tell you how hard you can push it and don't get discouraged when you hit a plateau.  I was stuck at 235 for almost 3 weeks and then all of a sudden I was down to 230 in 3 days and not doing anything different.  Do you have access to a stationary bike or eliptical trainer?  they are much lower impact than running and may be a better option at this point in your rehab.  Good luck and we'll compare pictures when we reach our goals. 
                       Scott


----------



## terryl965

buldog said:


> Even 3-4 lbs a week is alot, especially if you are coming off an injury that really reduces your ability to hit the cardio real hard. I started out at 250 about 4 months ago(with 3 weeks off due to reinjury) and I am currently at 230, so about 5 lbs a month. My goal is 185 and I figured about a year to take it off safely and let my body adjust so I can keep it off. Just let your body tell you how hard you can push it and don't get discouraged when you hit a plateau. I was stuck at 235 for almost 3 weeks and then all of a sudden I was down to 230 in 3 days and not doing anything different. Do you have access to a stationary bike or eliptical trainer? they are much lower impact than running and may be a better option at this point in your rehab. Good luck and we'll compare pictures when we reach our goals.
> Scott


 

We shall see in a year where I am at. Hopefully about 200 lbs. Thank you for your concern and post.


----------



## terryl965

11/30/2004

Workout today was riding stationary bike for thirty minutes, knee's where swollen. 100 crunches ab lounger, 50 sit-ups. 100 Jump-n-jacks. 25 push -ups. walked for twenty minute around the workout floor. Lifted light wieghts with twenty reps. finished with stretches. Tired but not as sore today, maybe I need to do the bike insteed of running.


----------



## buldog

I'm glad the bike might help lessen your pain.  Do you ice it afterwards?  Most people know they should but rarely do they actually take the time to do it(guilty as charged as i'm typing this).  The ice really helps with the pain and swelling and quickens your recovery time.          
                                                  Scott


----------



## terryl965

buldog said:


> I'm glad the bike might help lessen your pain. Do you ice it afterwards? Most people know they should but rarely do they actually take the time to do it(guilty as charged as i'm typing this). The ice really helps with the pain and swelling and quickens your recovery time.
> Scott


 
For the most times Yes but maybe once or twice a week it is just a brother.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I know running can be very good for you but I have never been able to understand WHY people persist at it when their body (knees) are telling then not to.

I use to work with a guy that refused to stop running even after 2 knee surgeries per knee. OK so he can run now but when he is 70 he will be lucky if he can walk.

If it hurts and persists and gets worse then it is best not to, a bike is good to. I use to run but I could not run on the road I only ran off road but now, multiple injuries later I have relegated myself to the treadmill inside and walking outside


----------



## terryl965

Dec.1st 2007

It was the same routine as yesterday but added no running only the bike so knees are better today. Also as a side to trainingI put up Christmas light outside and inside and the tree. So a double workout today.


----------



## terryl965

December 3rd 2007

Started out with stretching and then walked about 1/2 mile

Rode exorcise bike for 30 minutes

100 crunches on ab lounger

jump rope for 15 minutes

Did set of three kicks: roundhouse, sidekicks, backkicks, axe kicks and then crescents.

finished with another brisk walk and stretches.


----------



## terryl965

December 4th 2007

Rode thirty minutes on bike then did 100 crunches ab lounger

Then worked on all poomsae 

Then went though all one steps

Ended with jumping rope for thirty minutes


----------



## morph4me

Isn't it time for an update?  How's it going my friend?


----------



## terryl965

Yes it is worked out the 5 and 6 the same as the previous days.

The 7 and 8 I was sick with the flu like so I really did nothing, Sunday was Yolanda Birthday and church but walked about two miles at the mall.
Yesterday the 10 went back to workout again, walked for a mile did 100 crunches and only threw 10 od each kick per leg. Wprked on SD and poomsae for anothe hour and then came home for bed.

Sorry about not updating this everyday will not let it happen again.


----------



## Kacey

Don't worry about updating it every day, Terry - people only ask because we care, but we'd rather you work out than write about it.


----------



## terryl965

You are right Kacey but I need to keep track as well.

Today 12/11/07

Rode exorcise bike for thirty minutes walk another thirty. Did 100 crunches and only twenty five push ups. 100 jNj, did another ten kicks with each kicks on both legs and then worked the heavey bag for twenty minutes.


----------

